# Mal wieder Problem mit resultSet , kennt nicht getString()



## Karl_Ochsenknecht (3. Nov 2005)

Hi ich habe mal wieder ein kleines Problem mit resultSet
und zwar sagt er immer er würde getString nicht kennen.


```
Datenbankverbindung connect1 = new Datenbankverbindung();
         ResultSet rs = null;
         int anzahl     =  0;
         
         connect1.createVerbnidung("jdbc:odbc:Medienbibliothek");
         rs = connect1.execDatenAbfrage("Select CD_TITEL From T_CDS;");
         
         while(rs.next()){
            for(int i = 1, i <= rs.getMetaData().getColumnCount;i++){
               system.out.Println(rs.getString(i))
            }
         }
```

so ich bekomme jetzt für getMetaData(), getColumnCount(),getString()
immer diese Fehlermeldung :

```
unreported exception java.sql.SQLException; must be caught or declared to be thrown
```

Hatte jemand das problem vielleicht schonmal oder weis was ich falsch gemacht habe ?
danke schonmal

Gruß Karl


----------



## Bleiglanz (3. Nov 2005)

try catch drumrum


----------



## Karl_Ochsenknecht (3. Nov 2005)

Coool danke schön jetzt funzts
Gruß Karl


----------

